# Recommendation Time - Which DTG Printer would you buy? Just got back from the show.



## CrownedRoyal (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey all,
I was at the LBC show on Fri. Smaller than I thought it would be, but interesting. We are in the market for a DTG printer and I thought I would ask everyones personal opinion on it. I currently have enough money to get what I want, so if price is the only option then I don't think it will be the decider. Here are my questions...
1) If you had all the money in the world, what DTG printer would you buy?
2) What machine do you believe is the most reliable?
3) If you had to pick a machine from EXPERIENCE, what is the best machine you have owned?
4) If money IS a factor and you were all about value, what machine would you get?

Thanks for any input you guys offer. I have learned a LOT reading from this site. It really is a great place to learn about the industry and the fact that your opinions all vary so widely really helps me determine what the consensus is.


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendation Time*



CrownedRoyal said:


> Hey all,
> I was at the LBC show on Fri. Smaller than I thought it would be, but interesting. We are in the market for a DTG printer and I thought I would ask everyones personal opinion on it. I currently have enough money to get what I want, so if price is the only option then I don't think it will be the decider. Here are my questions...
> 1) If you had all the money in the world, what DTG printer would you buy?
> 2) What machine do you believe is the most reliable?
> ...


 1-Kornit
2-Brothers
3-only have 1
4- Sawgrass Direct Advantage and did.


----------



## CrownedRoyal (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Recommendation Time*

Thanks! Are you happy with your Sawgrass?



coach9 said:


> 1-Kornit
> 2-Brothers
> 3-only have 1
> 4- Sawgrass Direct Advantage and did.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

1. Kornit - then DTG Kiosk or HM1

2. Brother for white/light garments

3. Haven't owned machines. Only researched and received prints from a few machines.

4. DTG Kiosk or HM1. If I didn't need white ink, I'd get the Brother GT-541


----------



## CrownedRoyal (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks so much Rodney. Any and all input is highly appreciated...
I must say at the show, DTG/Sawgrass and Brother were the most impressive. Interesting to see what people who are already in the industry feel. I imagine the ISS show will be a lot more revealing.


----------



## coach9 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: Recommendation Time*



CrownedRoyal said:


> Thanks! Are you happy with your Sawgrass?


CR, Yes at this point I am happy, the support has been helpful to very good.I'm now looking to the release of the whitie ink.


----------



## csquared (Sep 8, 2006)

1) The Kornit although I have heard it takes a lot of time to learn the ins and outs of the RIP and machine.
2) If run without white you would find most of the machines would be very reliable, the brother stands out in this group partially for that reason. So I would say the Brother or most other machines (flexi-jet, tjet2, kiosk) in full color mode.
3) I can think of just a small handful of people who have owned more than one and I am not one of them soooo the T-jet2 is the best machine I have owned.
4) A factory refurbished T-jet2 (I did this) cant beat it for the price.


----------



## iegraphics (Aug 14, 2007)

csquared said:


> 1) The Kornit although I have heard it takes a lot of time to learn the ins and outs of the RIP and machine.
> 2) If run without white you would find most of the machines would be very reliable, the brother stands out in this group partially for that reason. So I would say the Brother or most other machines (flexi-jet, tjet2, kiosk) in full color mode.
> 3) I can think of just a small handful of people who have owned more than one and I am not one of them soooo the T-jet2 is the best machine I have owned.
> 4) A factory refurbished T-jet2 (I did this) cant beat it for the price.


I've heard good things about the Brother. A friend of mine has one and he loves it. That would be my choice now if I could do it over again. I bought a T-Jet2 and have had nothing but problems.


----------



## CrownedRoyal (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys.
From your experiences are there any that you WOULDN't buy? Just curious.. nothing personal to the reps and creators of the machines, but I tend to trust the consumer a bit more than the sales guys.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

I would wager that you could find people who would say that you should not buy any particular machine, as they have all had disgruntled owners at one time or another.

The most important thing you can do is design a workable business plan with a large success factor, and then buy the machine that best fits that plan. The machine decision should be secondary to the plan.


----------



## CrownedRoyal (Aug 7, 2007)

Yeah I would agree with that. We have a business model in place already and we want to do lots of small orders usually under 50. T-shirts are more of an upsell as opposed to the main product.
But I would like to make a solid decision and I think this is helping.. at least get an idea of what professionals like you guys think.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

CrownedRoyal said:


> Hey all,
> I was at the LBC show on Fri. Smaller than I thought it would be, but interesting. We are in the market for a DTG printer and I thought I would ask everyones personal opinion on it. I currently have enough money to get what I want, so if price is the only option then I don't think it will be the decider. Here are my questions...
> 1) If you had all the money in the world, what DTG printer would you buy?
> 2) What machine do you believe is the most reliable?
> ...


I too was at this show looking specifically at dtg printers, mainly from a print quality standpoint. I came away impressed with the way the DTG's printed on darks. Very impressive. 

T-Jet3 was a close second, but the vendor had major issues keeping it printing. Lots of button pushing and cussing.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

splathead said:


> had major issues keeping it printing. Lots of button pushing and cussing.


welcome to the world of dtg's!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I would buy from a vendor that is close by. For us that is SWF Mesa in Anaheim. It makes a big difference when you have to get in their face. BTW, we are very happy with our DTG Kiosk.


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Recommendation Time*



CrownedRoyal said:


> Thanks! Are you happy with your Sawgrass?


I get concerned when it comes to sawgrass. the sawgrass company likes money...sometimes too much. How much does it cost to print per sq.inch with sawgrass ? and do you have to use their inks?
I think as with any product we also have to look at the production costs. 
I have been looking casually at the DTG printers and at this time i am sitting on the sidelines waiting for them to improve a bit more...especially on Black. Maybe i am just to cautious and i will miss the boat....Good luck, gadget


----------



## equipmentzone1 (Nov 22, 2008)

*Re: Recommendation Time*



gadget said:


> I have been looking casually at the DTG printers and at this time i am sitting on the sidelines waiting for them to improve a bit more...especially on Black. Maybe i am just to cautious and i will miss the boat....Good luck, gadget


Gadget,
If you can, try to come to one of the ISS Shows. There's one in January in Long Beach, CA and one in February in Orlando. All the direct to garment printer manufacturers will be there. I think you'll be pleasantly surprised to find that the quality of the shirts is very competitive with screen printing, especially on black shirts.

-Alex


----------

